# Aulonocara Sp. Fire Fish Dragon Blood



## youngman (May 16, 2009)

hi everyone

i was just wondering if Aulonocara Sp. Fire Fish Dragon Blood would be compatible with Pseudotropheus demasoni and Labidochromis caeruleus. :-? :-?

your opinions would be appreciated !! :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix Demasoni (aggressive) and peacocks (timid), but some report success.


----------



## Junebug76 (Sep 29, 2006)

I certianly hope they are because that is the exact set up I have in my tank right now... I purchased them from a dealer that has been in the business for 30 years and he said they'd do fine. And he wasn't just saying that so I'd buy more fish, I was purchasing a certian number and they were all the same price since he breeds most of them. I've heard nothing but good reviews about this guy, so I hope he's not wrong... I guess time will tell since they are all juvies right now.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

For the most part, the spunkiness of mbuna will cause lots of stress to peacocks. This stress usually leads to lack of color, stress induced illness and in some cases death. However, the man made peacocks (OB, Firefish, Dragon's Blood, etc) often have mbuna genes in them so are a a bit hardier and often more resiliant to the stress. This is not a gaurantee, but increases the chances of the peacock a bit.

Every fish has its own personality, so in a few case it may work just fine, but the statistics say its a bad idea.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

what is the genus and species. aulonocara,,???? *** got one and cant find it in the listings


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Aulonocara Sp. Fire Fish Dragon Blood is a man made (hybrid) fish. They do not have a scientific name as they are not a natural species. Aulonocara Sp. "Whatever they call it" is the closest you will get.

It is also because of this mixture of species it can exibit behaviors of both mbuna and peacocks, but which ones are a toss up.

There is a broad entry in the profiles under Hybrid Gold peacock, but that is the colosest you will get. The amount of coloration will vary in each fish.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1315


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jfly said:


> what is the genus and species. aulonocara,,???? I've got one and cant find it in the listings


Technically speaking there is no Genus or species. Calling them Aulonocara would be an error, as many have mixed lineages, possibly from mbuna, Malawian Haps, or even Victorian Haps.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Calling a Firefish an "Aulonocara Sp. Fire Fish Dragon Blood" is like calling a Beagle/lab mix a Canis lupus...

:lol:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Number6 said:


> Calling a Firefish an "Aulonocara Sp. Fire Fish Dragon Blood" is like calling a Beagle/lab mix a Canis lupus...
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

wow guys thanks for all the :lol: :lol: :lol: really makes newbies enthused anyhoo thanks for the information none the less.. gonna freakin kill my lfs lady maybe ill sick my beagle lab on them


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

btw thanks fogel... youre like a human cich encylopedia :thumb:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

*jfly*
The Laughs were not directed at you in any way. Most of us have or have had these fish. In fact I have both an OB peacock and a Dragon's Blood in my all male tank. There is nothing wrong with them, we just want to make sure everyone is as informed as possible to their orogins.

We were laughing at the creative minds of others. And if you have ever met a Beagle/lab mix the wolf reference is even funnier.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i know i know.. i was just takin a little poke.. the trouble with text and posts, is ya cant really tell what the person is saying other than the text.. i tried to relay the humor back with my attack dog...lab/beagle.. anyhoo no harm no foul... or is that no blood no foul.. anyway the ol hussy at the lfs is "gettin five upside her head" -quote the infamous red fox


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have some in with a buch of demasoni, labs, labeotropheus afras and elongatus with no problems.


----------

